# Solar for secluded pond



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Was wondering about how big of a solar system I would need for some lighting at a pond. I want to run wired landscape lights around the pond that’s about a 1/2 acre plus some of those bright lights you can put under the water. And maybe a bigger flood light for night swimming. All lights will be led. I figured I could get a couple solar panels with a larger deep cycle battery and a inverter system. I’ve tried solar battery lights and just not bright enough.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I don’t think I would need a lot. The flood light won’t be on all the time. I just never messed with solar systems before


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

YOU cant answer the question without more info. LIke most solar projects you work backwards. How much power do you need for the lights? How many lights, How many watts then you size the battery for run time and solar panels for charge tim


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gary in ohio said:


> YOU cant answer the question without more info. LIke most solar projects you work backwards. How much power do you need for the lights? How many lights, How many watts then you size the battery for run time and solar panels for charge tim


So you saying to buy all my lights then see how much power they draw all together


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Bungiex88 said:


> So you saying to buy all my lights then see how much power they draw all together


You dont need to buy them, but know what the power needs are to determine if solar is even an option.


----------



## Heizen (Nov 7, 2020)

Investing in these POP 4-PK Floating Pool Lights is worthwhile even though they are a bit pricier than others. These are risk-free options since you are backed up by a one-year warranty. You won’t regret spending on these solar pool lights because they can convert your pool area and other outdoor spaces into a romantic view.

You don’t have to pay for costly electricity bills anymore because these obtain power from the sun’s energy, and they are designed as rechargeable. If you wish to make your occasions and parties beautifully glow at night, these solar-powered pool lights versions are among the top choices.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Heizen said:


> Investing in these .......................


Sounds more likes a sales pitch....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Sounds more likes a sales pitch....


Looks like a solar version of Consumer Reports. It's a good article comparing several different lights by various manufacturers.


----------



## Heizen (Nov 7, 2020)

Gary in ohio said:


> Sounds more likes a sales pitch....


Of course not. This is just a little suggestion of mine.


----------



## Steveear (Sep 9, 2021)

When buying the right solar lighting systems, it is necessary to ensure if the product is durable to stand the test of time and inclement weather conditions. Pick solar lights that can adapt and deal with different elements present outdoors, as well as altering weather conditions. This is for you to guarantee that they can function and serve you for a long time.


----------

